# 3 years old sulcata mating ???? PICS



## chaloman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello
I have two sulcatas that are almost 3 years old, they are about 12 inches , i went to their pens and found them like this.. I tought that sulcatas mate until they are older and biger, these are my first sulcata pair i dont know much about sulcatas, i have raised them the humid way and i guess thats why they dont have pyramid shells. 
Is this behavior normal ? 

Can they actually mate ? Or is he just playing around ? I actually saw the tail of the male going under the shell of the female, i didnt even know that the male was a male !

Can they actually lay eggs this small ? 


I just want to know if this is ok for a 3 yrs sulcata , or if i should put them in diferent pens.

I would appreciate any advise.
Thankd


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2014)

This is not actual breeding, Gonzalo, it is aggression.


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 25, 2014)

Time to create more enclosures, before the more timid one gets hurt.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 25, 2014)

amazing looking torts!! they are to young to mate just aggression and domination. if i were you i would separate them.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 25, 2014)

I know folks are saying they are too young to mate. But with torts - size, not age, matters. 12 " is about age sex can be determined.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree with Alaskamike, but it can also be aggression. Do you know their genders?


----------



## chaloman (Sep 27, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I agree with Alaskamike, but it can also be aggression. Do you know their genders?




Well not really but the one in the top has a very long tail and concave plastorn, i assume he is a male, he was actually putting the tail under the shell of the one tortoise in the bottom , thats why i tought they were mating. The one in the botton has a very short tail and flat plastorn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

I guess it could be either! How big is their yard?


----------

